# private pond ?



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a private pond an its stocked . I want to start fishing it this weekend . But I have never fished it when its cold like this . What would b the best bait to use when its cold like this . It's around 12 ft deep an is about an acre . Thanks


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Invite me over ill show you exactly how to fish it


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

I would but every time I've taken some they have went back anwith out permission . An taken a lot of fish .


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

I was just kidding. I have bad luck fishing I'd probably get skunked

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL
It's your pond man fish it however you want.

Having your own body of water is an advantage that not a lot of us have.
You can experiment with anything for as long as you want for free!

Start with the basics, buddy.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

onecaster said:


> I have a private pond an its stocked . I want to start fishing it this weekend . But I have never fished it when its cold like this . What would b the best bait to use when its cold like this . It's around 12 ft deep an is about an acre . Thanks




nice size pond....throw out some minnows or some shad raps.....all fish are moving slow right now....


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks every one . Think ill going to drop them a line today . There's a lot of big blue guils in there . They average 13 in . There Yummy


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Average 13 ", that means there are bigger ones, no wonder you can't trust people to fish there LOL


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep they r . There so thick u cant wrap ur hands around them . There is also hi bride strip bass that average 7 lbs in it . An black crappies in there that are huge . But not an abudance of them


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

and 800lb blue fin tuna, and unicorns, and 9mm ammo...we gots it all!!!!


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Listen youngin.refering to a man as a liar from where I'm from is a good way to get taught a lesson in manners . Just because you haven't experienced a private stocked place like this doesn't mean other hasn't


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

onecaster said:


> Listen youngin.refering to a man as a liar from where I'm from is a good way to get taught a lesson in manners . Just because you haven't experienced a private stocked place like this doesn't mean other hasn't


No offense but it isn't very good manners to brag about the size of fish in your private pond. Ask how to fish it but include that you aren't interested in anyone coming and teaching you how to fish it. It is your pond so do what you want but don't expect much advice.


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

I under stand your point was not bragging . I use to be blessed to take folks there then it became an issue of them going back an taking advantage of it . I do know how to fish it except when its really cold like it has bean . Never have bean much of a cold weather fisherman .


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

onecaster said:


> I under stand your point was not bragging . I use to be blessed to take folks there then it became an issue of them going back an taking advantage of it . I do know how to fish it except when its really cold like it has bean . Never have bean much of a cold weather fisherman .


Those kind of people ruin a lot of places. But majority of the guys on here aren't like that.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

imalt said:


> Those kind of people ruin a lot of places. But majority of the guys on here aren't like that.


yep the few idiots in this world ruin it for everyone....just look at all the idiots out at clark lake trying to "snag" trout as there dumping them into the water.......makes me not even wanna fish it....


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Curtis937 said:


> yep the few idiots in this world ruin it for everyone....just look at all the idiots out at clark lake trying to "snag" trout as there dumping them into the water.......makes me not even wanna fish it....


I have always thought they should close the lake for a couple days after the trout stockings. Let the fish acclimate. I never saw much sport in catching fish off the back of a truck.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

If you found a private pond, that no one knows about, and has fish, teach yourself what to use in it. Master it. Nothing like having somewhere to practice with no pressure on yourself or the fish. A crappie is a crappie, a bass is a bass. Behavior will be relatively the same regardless of the size of the body of water.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

My favorite thing to use right now for bass is a rattle trap. I will jerk it occasionally and a lot of the times they will hit it on the drop. I catch some of my biggest bass this time of year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I went to a small farm pond today with my dad for about 2 hours we got a couple, one really nice bass, all on rattle traps slow.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

dmaphukn said:


> Invite me over ill show you exactly how to fish it


I was thinking exactly the same thing!!! 


onecaster said:


> I would but every time I've taken some they have went back anwith out permission . An taken a lot of fish .


Unfortunately, I&#8217;m not shocked by that.


JMLaceUp said:


> If you found a private pond, that no one knows about, and has fish, teach yourself what to use in it. Master it. Nothing like having somewhere to practice with no pressure on yourself or the fish. A crappie is a crappie, a bass is a bass. Behavior will be relatively the same regardless of the size of the body of water.


I was thinking the same thing again; but I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;re interested in shortening the learning curve. We can point you in a direction, but you&#8217;ll learn more from spending time on the water. Early in the season I mainly use jigs, fished very slowly. 
Bass are ambush predators, throw where you think you&#8217;ll get ambushed, structure/fallen trees&#8230;etc., there are probably not a lot of weeds right now. You&#8217;ll have to play around with things like retrieval speed; sometimes fish are more active than others. It&#8217;s been cold so the fish&#8217;ll be sluggish but very soon their appetite and metabolism will be back with a vengeance. As things warm up I use more crankbaits & spinnerbaits.
You&#8217;ll get spoiled fishing a pond like that&#8230;worse things could happen though.


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

whoa...joke fail! maybe after a long winter, fishing jokes aren't that funny...i'll try back after the warm season...hahaha. Good luck this year folks!


----------



## Nitro Hazelton (Mar 23, 2013)

get some hot dogs, cook them in the microwave for 43 seconds (don't over cook) then cut them into 1/8 inch slices. Tie a string (no hook, anything besides fishing line) around the hot dog slivers then let them sit on top of the water for 1-3 hours. If you don't have a hit by then, get some beef jerky, and repeat the same the steps that you did with the hot dogs. 

No luck again? Learn the same way I did, either take what your pops told you (i personally had very paternal guidance), learn from your buddies, or try whatever looks purrdy to you. I really hope you didn't try the aforementioned prescribed actions, because if you did, god help you. All jokes aside, honestly, the best way to learn what/how to fish is by experimentation. Yeah, there are people who know how to fish and can tell you what works best in most scenarios, but the best knowledge is acquired through your own personal trials and tribulations. 

The best satisfaction you can get (even in a small personal pond) is having tried various techniques and not having a single hit, but then finally getting a hit on a spinner that you that had never had confidence in but threw as a last resort after all else failed. 

Sorry for the long rant guys, what I'm trying to convey here is that the best experiences in fishing (completely from my own perspective) are those that you have had to figure out on your own. Again, IMO, the most fulfilling experiences are those where you have failures, time and time again, but when you're at the brink of quitting, you give it one last try (when bass fishing, its always the top water lizard (just an example)) and thats when you get a hit the fish you've been looking for all day.

Don't go to forums for advice on how to begin fishing, go to forums to find ways to improve your fishing (IMO)


----------

